# von einer DB auf eine andere Zugreifen.



## stetabar (17. Aug 2007)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich weiß natürlich schon sehr wohl, dass das ein JAVA Forum ist, aber ich suche mir gerade einen Ast.
Hab jetzt auf PostgreSQL umgestellt und habe 2 Datenbanken, da ich auch die Funktionen von PostGis ganz nett finde.
Wenn ich nun von meiner DB auf die andere über einen SELECT zugreifen will, bekomme ich das nicht hin.

gibt es die Möglichkeit, sowas zu realisieren?

Ich befinde mich in Datenbank1 und möchte auf die Tabelle2 aus der Datenbank2 zugreifen...
SELECT feld1 FROM database2.table2

Hat da jemand ne Idee??

Danke


----------



## FenchelT (17. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich kenne Postgres nur vom Namen her und was PostGis ist, weiss ich auch nicht.
Wenn ich mich aber im  MSSQL-Umfeld befinde und von einer Datenbank auf die andere zugreifen moechte mache ich das im SQL ueber den sog. 
Full-Qualified-Name

server.datenbank.owner.tabelle


----------



## abollm (17. Aug 2007)

stetabar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [..]
> ich weiß natürlich schon sehr wohl, dass das ein JAVA Forum ist, aber ich suche mir gerade einen Ast.
> Hab jetzt auf PostgreSQL umgestellt und habe 2 Datenbanken, da ich auch die Funktionen von PostGis ganz nett finde.
> Wenn ich nun von meiner DB auf die andere über einen SELECT zugreifen will, bekomme ich das nicht hin.
> ...



Mit professionellen RDBMS funkt. so etwas per Datenbanklink. Such mal nach dblink und postgres.

Hth


----------

